# Anybody have any electronics knowledge?



## O.C.D Fishies Bank (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Everybody!

I'm wondering if somebody here has electronic and soldering skills. I recently got a metal halide that also has leds. One of the blue leds looks completely dead, while the other two are lighting up, but barely. All the other leds on the circuit are working fine.

Anybody have any electronics knowledge?

Thanks!

George


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i can talk to my bf... hes usually good with that sort of stuff


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody??????


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

The first thing to check if everything else is working: are the items even hooked up?
I'm having to re/re almost all of my lighting. Stupid things: mountings loose, soldering not done at all, sloppy work. LED's do go, but it's usually the small switch and everybody replaces the bulb, ballast, and/or buys new without understanding that that little cheap switch is the first to go! 
Also: China manufactured units often do not have the ohm marked on the unit board, so determining a replacement is a B.....ch. On one AAA aquarium I'm going to convert the whole thing and get it over with. Also stay away from plastic hoods if you can; I don't trust the integrity/fire proofing of the new "biodegradable" plastics. Stay with aluminum hoods which double as a heatsink. 
Like mechanic work, do the cheap work first!


----------

